# Jet pumps



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

This is just me complaining but when we'll companies and other plumbers install new pumps why not install ported check valve so I can check vacuum to see if pump is pulling makes it a lot easier to trouble shoot just a pet pev of mine


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

plumbob2008 said:


> This is just me complaining but when we'll companies and other plumbers install new pumps why not install ported check valve so I can check vacuum to see if pump is pulling makes it a lot easier to trouble shoot just a pet pev of mine


Install a check valve where? Single of double line?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I only use a foot valve at the bottom of well. No other check valve. I agree though sometimes it would make trouble shooting easier. However up here it would be the difference of putting in a pump or not putting in a pump.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> I only use a foot valve at the bottom of well. No other check valve. I agree though sometimes it would make trouble shooting easier. However up here it would be the difference of putting in a pump or not putting in a pump.


Same, we don't add a check valve at the pump here.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Same reason plumbers don't install a shut off valve before and after a PRV. Would make the next guys job so much easier 10 years down the road. Same reason why we don't take a match to a $100 bill. I understand what your saying but I think your statement is just wishful thinking. 

Charge more $ to install one so you can test it easier next time you come back!! Or just do it for free for the next guy


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry guy should have explained more here in Delaware most if not all wells are shallow wells high water table here I like check valve at pump and also union between pump and check valve no prv here home on city watet max pressure is 50 psi


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Also hate 2 pipe system need to have both pipes full of water to prime that's a lot of water


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

If the foot valve is properly working it is a check valve. Adding a second check valve is redundant and could cause more grief. It could potentially cause a 1/2 HP not be big enough depends on the depth or travel.
I agree deep well twin lines are a total pita to line up ESP. In a tiny pump house. Get yourself a positive displacement handpump makes priming a breeze.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

plumbob2008 said:


> Also hate 2 pipe system need to have both pipes full of water to prime that's a lot of water


You go deeper than 25 feet or so with a jet pump it's a two line.

We still have plenty around here- they are the worsted after hours calls.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Nothing worse than messing with a deep well jet when it's cold outside and it nearing the end of the day. Especially when you have to pull it twice because that one tiny chunk of rust landed perfectly in the nozzle.


----------

